# What causes algea?



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

I was just curious what all of you think actually causes algea in the first place?


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Do you mean how it gets into your aquarium in the first place? I think there are algae spores airborne all over. 

But algae is caused when algae gets a foothold of the nutrients before the plants have a chance to use it. When plants are healthy and growing, algae begins to die out. It's all about competition...


----------

